# Seni her geçen gün daha çok özlüyorum.



## Mindlevery

Hello again! 

What does this mean?

*Seni her geçen gün daha çok özlüyorum.*

I have a "suspicion" but I'd like to be sure...
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mighty_atlas

*I miss you more  [ at each passing day. or as each day passes. ] *


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Hello again!
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> *Seni her geçen gün daha çok özlüyorum.*
> 
> I have a "suspicion" but I'd like to be sure...
> Thank you in advance.



*As the days pass I miss you more

The more the days pass the more i miss you*


----------



## Mindlevery

Thank you both!
You're really a great help to me!


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome*


----------



## mighty_atlas

*No Problem*


----------



## kalamazoo

You could also translate as "I miss you more every day" or "I miss you more with every passing day."


----------

